# Rock turning green?



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

The rock is turning green in my tank I am 2 weeks into the cycle is this good?

My water parameters are
Ammonia .5 this is as high as it has been so far
Nitrites 0
Nitrates 0

Didn't check PH and calcium

Roger


__________________


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

it is normal to happen during your cycle.


----------

